# What is risk management coding?



## Wanda Humphries (May 30, 2016)

I see Risk Management Coding jobs but I cannot find what kind of coding job it is.  The tests are in ICD-9-CM. Is it denials? I applied for a job and was surprised that the coding test was in ICD-9-CM. I do not have a book anymore for that so I took the test and tried using online help. Needless to say I did not do good. I was notified by them and they offered to let me retake the test. I asked them this question 'what is risk management coding , is it like denials'and offered to buy an ICD-9-CM book to retake the test. They never responded to my email. 

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (May 30, 2016)

If go to google and query for risk management coding or HCC then you will find the information.


----------



## lcword208@gmail.com (May 31, 2016)

*Risk Adjustmrnt  Coder*

I just excepted a position doing risk adjustment. Go to Forum search and Google ,ton of information.


----------



## Resendes2 (May 31, 2016)

I just signed up for an online course waiting to get my Username/Password

Here is what AAPC has for the prep course and they have a syllabus you can look over,
https://www.aapc.com/training/online-risk-adjustment-training.aspx

Hope this Helps


----------



## Wanda Humphries (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank ya 'll for ya'lls help. I will google and look at the AAPC website given to me.


----------

